# Nettoyer son clavier en profondeur



## SveDec (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous 
Voilà, depuis 4/5 ans que j'ai mon eMac, je n'en ai jamais nettoyé le clavier ... et là ca devient énervant, tellement il est crasseux ... seulement, la crasse est ... à l'intérieur ! Sous le plastoc (ou autre) transparent, qui couvre tout le clavier ... Après une recherche j'ai vu comment démonter les touches et les nettoyer, et noettoyer ce qu'il y a sous les touches, mais je n'ai rien trouvé concernant le démontage total du clavier ...
Au dos du clavier, j'ai trouvé deux vis ; faut-il les enlever pour démonter le clavier ? Si oui, comment ? Car je n'ai pas réussi avec mon outil de cette forme le plus petit : il était toujours trop gros ...
Merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (1 Août 2005)

Si le plus petit est trop gros, ben c'est que tu n'as pas assez petit


----------



## amalez (1 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Ce lien peut t'aider : Démonter un clavier apple pro keyboard (transparent) pour le nettoyer.

Bon courage


----------



## SveDec (1 Août 2005)

Merci pour le lien 
Celà me confirme que je dois juste acheter plus petit ^^
Bon, j'ai fait un nettoyage superficiel de mon clavier : j'ai ennnevé et nettoyé les touches, et nettoyé ce qu'il y avait en-dessous. Mais j'étais toujours embêté quand à la crasse logée entre le plastique transparent et le clavier. Et j'ai trouvé la solution, que je donne ici si d'autres veulent s'en servir. En fait il y a un très léger espace entre le plastique et le clavier. Il suffit juste donc d'y envoyer de l'air (j'ai personnellement utilisé une pompe à vélo équipée d'une aiguille (pour gonfler les ballons par exemple)), et d'envoyer la crasse vers des endroits ou elle est accessible et où lon peut la retirer (car les parties sous les touches et le reste communiquent). Voilà ! 
Merci pour vos conseils 
PS : Et quel beau clavier ! ^^
PS2 : Quand j'ai remis les touches, elles étaient plus dures à enfoncer que d'habitude ... là apparament tout s'est rétabli ... à quoi pensez-vous que c'était dû ? Des restes d'eau peut-être ?
Merci


----------

